# Daiwa millionaire 7HT Super Tuned



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Thrown over grass several times never fished with no scratches or chips
330.00 shipped.


----------



## Mark1951 (Mar 15, 2013)

Are you in Alice springs now ???


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

home on annual will be back Jun 1st I work out at Pine Gap.....


----------

